# powerlab 6 vs powerlab 8



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

elanmel said:


> Just ordered my new lifepo4 cells, and want to get a powerlab, or equivalent, to help with bottom balancing and cycling the new cells, as well as ongoing monitoring and management of my cells. 40 x CALB ca100ah grey cells.
> 
> Is there an advantage to the powerlab 8 vs. The powerlab 6? Is the higher charge of the 8 needed or better or faster?
> 
> Also should I consider using the powerlab in my vehicle day-to-day to monitor the pack in any way, or just at home to check things periodically?


If you do one cell at a time the PL6 is just as capable. I have a pair and have gone through 400-500 cells. If you plan to use it at 40A (or above 20A) on the output side upgrade the cables, the thin ones that you get with it just aren't up to the task.

I wouldn't use it in the car, but it makes a good tool for testing/checking etc.


----------



## elanmel (May 3, 2010)

Great - thanks for the advice. I've also been trying to figure out what connectors I need to order with the pl6:

- input - if I want to get 40a input, what is the right connector to use? I have some medium size battery clips from an dead 6v charger. If I put a male EC5 plug on them can I just plug into the lead that comes out of the unit, or do I need to replace the input line that the unit comes with? If so, what connectors do they use? Are medium clips okay to use with 1-2 large fla batteries from my cars pack or do I need the large ones? Is there an AC power source I could just plug into the wall (110v or 220v)?

- output/ discharge - do I use the fused banana clip to bare wire cable they show on the website (part # CP-8s-sbp18-40-a-us)? This would go to the +/- terminals on the battery and go to 40a? Or would medium battery clips be okay/ better/ easier?

- balancing current - I'm planning on just discharging and charging one cell at a time. Is there any need for a balancing cable? The website shows a pigtail connector (cpbp9p-10-US), which would also go to the +/- terminals on the cell, but is there a need for this?

-PC connector - gotta get it, right? Too much fun not to see this thing on the computer!


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Use 24V system on input side. Same power but less amps. Don't use alligator clips. EC5 connector can handle 40A if soldering is done nicely.

I guess you have to use banana clips for output anyway. I haven't observed those connectors getting warm even at 40A. Stock connectors I mean. Use as thick cable as possible if you are about to replace them. Original fused cable will get warm at 40A. Fuses will get hot even at 30A load. There is a label on them about that for reason. For connectors I've used small cable lugs. Soldered or crimped.

Balancing connector is a must. I believe Powerlab reads cell voltage through balance cable. Internal resistance measurement will not work at all if you're not using balance connector.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I use the Power Lab 8 and the stock wires are not good enough for 40A. They get way to hot and soft. My clips got seriously hot and melted the plastic off them. At 30A they are fine. You can make better ones yourself for 40A. I use 12volts and for discharge and charge I have them connected to a 12volt 100ah lithium pack. I use my motor and JLD to do the main discharge of the cells then use the PowerLab 8 for final trimming as it can do CC/CV for the discharge curve too. Pretty accurate. 2.5 volts is the lowest I can set for a single cell. 

Pete


----------

